# Outside Cook Top



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

Hello All,
About a year ago I took a rock to the metal cover for the outside quick disconnect. The rock twisted the cover and broke the LP quick disconnect. The metal cover is fixed and I need to replace the female quick disconnect. Does anyone know if there is a generic replacement or do i neeed to contact Keystone? If so, does anyone know the part #. Any info would be great.

Dave


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I have bought several quick disconnects off of eBay for a few bucks each. Here is a link to a used one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003-JAYCO-...sspagenameZWDVW. You may need to remove the flaired adapter to use on the OB. James


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I have bought several quick disconnects off of eBay for a few bucks each. Here is a link to a used one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003-JAYCO-...sspagenameZWDVW. You may need to remove the flaired adapter to use on the OB. James


Have you ever seen a male end quick disconnect for the water?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> I have bought several quick disconnects off of eBay for a few bucks each. Here is a link to a used one http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2003-JAYCO-...sspagenameZWDVW. You may need to remove the flaired adapter to use on the OB. James


Have you ever seen a male end quick disconnect for the water?
[/quote]
Like this http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/disp...temnumber=34870 . James


----------

